# It's OFFICIAL: Martin Freeman IS Bilbo! (and other cast news)



## Confusticated (Oct 21, 2010)

It's all over the net. Thorin and some others have been announced too.

http://www.theonering.net/


----------



## Persephone (Oct 21, 2010)

This is Bilbo... :*confused:


----------



## Persephone (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay... I'm really confused now... how can this






Be Thorin Oakenshield? And this is Fili and Kili:


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 22, 2010)

Narya said:


> This is Bilbo... :*confused:


Yep. :*D

I have only seen him in a tiny role, but I'm going to try and watch some more of him on youtube tonight. Looks wise I couldn't be happier, and he seems like he could have the right expressions - also he is very cute and doesn't look 16 (like Frodo stupidly did in LotR).

Watching this, I get a good likable impression of the guy.:*)

Am optimistic about him as Bilbo.

_Also_ I'm guessing he will not be asked to put on a fake an accent, or if he does put on a different one he'll be better at it than some random American actor.:*up


Edit: He acted this well without a word.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2010)

Narya said:


> Okay... I'm really confused now... how can this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a little thing called hair and makeup. ;*)


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 22, 2010)

Did some searching around on some of these cast members. Seems that Richard Armitage has a very strong female following. Funny that he will play Thorin, someone who a lot of people do not find the most likable. Time will tell what his cult of followers thinks of his Thorin, or the rest of us. I do picture Thorin as a lot older looking than him though.

Wonder who will play Balin.:*confused:


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2010)

For us in the UK, Martin Freeman is quite well-known, I am not surprised at him being cast as Bilbo. I think he will do well. 
Surprised at Richard Armitage for Thorin though, I could see him as Bard more than a dwarf


----------



## Turgon (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome news - I've wanted Freeman as Bilbo ever since his name was first mentioned. Just seems right for the role to me. Absolutely loved him in The Office (the proper British version of it) where he played Tim - perfect casting in my view!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 22, 2010)

Starflower said:


> For us in the UK, Martin Freeman is quite well-known, I am not surprised at him being cast as Bilbo. I think he will do well.
> Surprised at Richard Armitage for Thorin though, I could see him as Bard more than a dwarf


 
Based on his picture I thought of Bard too.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 22, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Awesome news - I've wanted Freeman as Bilbo ever since his name was first mentioned. Just seems right for the role to me. Absolutely loved him in The Office (the proper British version of it) where he played Tim - perfect casting in my view!


 
Haven't seen that program but I'm going to try and watch it just to see more of Freeman, and picture him as Bilbo more.

btw...


> *simonpegg*
> 
> So happy to hear Martin Freeman confirmed as Bilbo. Always felt like the right choice to me. Fine actor, a young Ian Holm even. I'm in!


 

If _Shaun of the Dead_ said it - it MUST be true...:*p

(Wow - I like how it copy-pasted his icon.)


----------



## Turgon (Oct 22, 2010)

Hehe! You know Nom, one of the characters in Spaced - Simon Pegg and Edgar Wright's finest hour - is called Bilbo Bagshot. He runs the comic shop Tim (Simon Pegg) works at...

One of my favourite lines from Bilbo is:

_Bilbo Bagshot:_ I was like you once. Blonde hair. Scraggly little beard. Childlike ears. Full of beans, and spunk. I let my principles get in the way of things. I punched a bloke in the face once for saying Hawk the Slayer was rubbish.

_Tim:_ Good for you.

_Bilbo Bagshot:_ Yeah, thanks. But that's not the point, Tim. The point is I was defending the fantasy genre with terminal intensity, when what I should have said was "Dad, you're right - but let's give Krull a try, and we'll discuss it later."


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 22, 2010)

Wait, so Martin plays a Tim, and Tim is also Simon Pegg's character in Spaced? Had me confused for a moment.:*)

Of course you also have me wanting to see Spaced more than ever. If it truly surpasses Shaun and Hot Fuzz... well then it must be the best program ever. (Not exaggerating either.)

Whenever I do get around to seeing Spaced though, you will be be the first (and only) fella I run to wanting to talk about the thing.:*D


Oh yeah - Hobbit movie...:*D


----------



## Turgon (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep - I have to say Spaced is my favourite comedy ever - even though they only did maybe 14 episodes. My avatar on O&R is from an episode of Spaced. It's been copied a lot by other media - very influential I think. Fried gold - as they say...:*D


----------



## David Pence (Oct 25, 2010)

Long ages ago, when this ancient planet was not quite so ancient, when Comic-con was held at San Diego's Golden Hall here, I recall having a conversation with Douglas Adams about Tolkien's works. In that long ago conversation, we discussed how Bilbo had a something of an influence on the character of Arthur Dent.

To me at least, there is an odd synchronicity to Martin Freeman, who played Arthur Dent in "Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy" playing Bilbo. I actually think it's a good cast so far.

If they also pick Bill Nighy to voice Smaug, that would also be cool, since Nighy voiced Sam in the BBC radio play.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 25, 2010)

Nom said:


> It's all over the net. Thorin and some others have been announced too.
> 
> http://www.theonering.net/


 
It seems Freeman had initially turned the role down: "Martin Freeman was the very first pick of Peter Jackson for playing Bilbo Baggins in the movie "The Hobbit". But because of some timing and availability issues, he has declined the offer of playing the role in "The Hobbit". According to Martin Freeman, he is turning down the role of Bilbo Baggins with a heavy heart." Source

He played 'Tim' in the UK original version of The Office, alongside Ricky Gervais. Here's a clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDzTyOJSe-Y

By the way...
New Zealand Protests: Union protest at working conditions un-nerved studio


----------



## David Pence (Oct 25, 2010)

Jackson says a lot of things.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 25, 2010)

IMDB has finally updated their information. Surprised it took so long.

Among those _rumored_ to be in the movie is an actor named Michael Frassbender, who the guy in 300 who chopped the big guy's whip hand off.

I'm seeing him and hearing him as a possible Thranduil:*confused:


There is also  Sylvester McCoy listed as rumored for Radagast.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 26, 2010)

Michael Fassbender would be a good choice for Thranduil - I hope it's more than just a rumour!
I'm liking this abundance of British actors cast!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 26, 2010)

So am I even though I was happy with some non British actors in LOTR, for example Viggo's Aragorn, and Cate Blanchett as Galadriel.:*)


----------



## Turgon (Oct 26, 2010)

Sylvester McCoy as Radagast?

That's pretty cool - I'm secretly a fan of his time as Doctor Who. Though I'm not a massive fan of the Doctor as a rule. Matt Smith has been great so far though...:*up

Fassbender is cool too - he was great in Inglourious Basterds. Though he doesn't quite reach the awesomeness of Brad Pitt 'speaking' Italian...


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 26, 2010)

That is the third actor to play Dr Who that you've mentioned that I remember. Someone should do a film with an all Doctor Who cast.

Brad's excellent bad Italian could have only come from a stubborn refusal on the part of his character to really try, but still hilarious.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 26, 2010)

The other two being Tom Baker and Christopher Eccleston no doubt - my two favourite Doctors...:*D

Well my favourite Doctor is Doctor Strange - but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 26, 2010)

Bet your actual French is better than Brad's character's Italian accent...


----------



## Uminya (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm very happy to hear Freeman will be playing Mr. Baggins. A perfect choice. I always picture Arthur Dent as a sort of "Bilbo in Space" (aloof, confused, formerly-"normal", fond of tea), and loved his portrayal in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## David Pence (Oct 27, 2010)

It seems that Jackson won and got The Hobbit for his _precious_ New Zealand.

The Hobbit to be filmed in New Zealand!

P.S.

Peter Jackson will direct after all.

Variety


----------



## Persephone (Oct 27, 2010)

dapence said:


> It seems that Jackson won and got The Hobbit for his _precious_ New Zealand.
> 
> The Hobbit to be filmed in New Zealand!
> 
> ...


 

LOL! His _precious_... Nice one!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's the "most official (can't do any better)" cast-list for the Hobbit movies, as per january 22. 2011 :

Sorry guys & gals...no Smaug-name yet! :*mad:

*The Cast So Far (from the-hobbit-movie.com) and (www.theonering.net)*

Bilbo Baggins - Martin Freeman
Gandalf - Sir Ian McKellen
Gollum - Andy Serkis
Galadriel - Cate Blanchett
Saruman - Sir Cristopher Lee
Frodo Baggins - Elijah Wood
Legolas - Orlando Bloom _(not fully confirmed yet)_
Thorin - Richard Armitage
Kili - Aidan Turner
Fili - Rob Kazinsky
Dwalin - Graham McTavish
Oin - John Callen
Bombur - Steven Hunter
Dori - Mark Hadlow
Gloin - Peter Hambleton
Bofur - James Nesbitt
Ori - Adam Brown
Beorn - Mikael Persbrand
Radagast -Sylvester McCoy
Lord Balin - Ken Stott
Drogo Baggins - Ryan Cage
Nori - Jed Brophy
Bifur - William Kircher
Itaril - Saoirse Ronan _(not fully confirmed yet)_


----------



## Aulë (Jan 22, 2011)

Woah - some big recent additions in there.
Although it must be noted that Bloom is still only in talks, as are Ian Holm, Hugo Weaving, and David Tennant (Thranduil).


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 24, 2011)

David Tennant as an elf is BS. What is Jackson and them's deal with elves.

Galadriel and Haldir were the only good elf casting. Haldir's voice was so elvish to me.

Orli was ok, wrong body IMO and what I previously took for him acting elvish was just bad acting.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 24, 2011)

But Nom, what about your favourite Elf: Liv Tyler? :*p


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2011)

She was fine as an elf, I was bent outta shape bout Glorfindel.

Aule, do you remember this... 'Gildor Inglorion strided out onto the bank, and his gaze was taken from the stars.' Hehe.


----------



## baragund (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Can Sir Christopher Lee still pull off Saruman? I'd love to see him do it but I would think the past 10 years has had its toll...


----------



## Aulë (Jan 26, 2011)

Nom said:


> Aule, do you remember this... 'Gildor Inglorion strided out onto the bank, and his gaze was taken from the stars.' Hehe.


:*D
Those were the days!


----------



## Thorin (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm still not sure what exactly what Elijah Bloom/Frodo is doing in the cast of the Hobbit. Please tell me it's not another one of PJ's ridiculous meddling with the storyline like he did all the time with LoTR. Knowing him, he'll have Frodo there contending with Smaug over the pile of jewels. :*rolleyes:

Perhaps a 'flash forward' in the mind of Galadriel or something.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 25, 2011)

As Thorin, I am also thinking WTH Frodo and Legolas are doing in this film??? And this:


> ITARIL – female, A woodland Elf, this character is one the Silvan Elves. The Silvan Elves are seen as more earthy and practical. Shorter than other elves, she is still quick and lithe and physically adept, being able to fight with both sword and bow. Showing promise as a fighter at a young age, ITARIL was chosen to train to become part of the Woodland King’s Guard. This is the only life she has ever expected to live, until she meets and secretly falls in love with a young ELF LORD.


 (from the Hobbit film site). so, Jackson is once again playing fast and loose with the canon to provide for the masses :*mad:


----------



## Meretrix (Feb 25, 2011)

baragund said:


> Hmmm... Can Sir Christopher Lee still pull off Saruman? I'd love to see him do it but I would think the past 10 years has had its toll...


 
He said he wont go to NZ but would like to do the voice of Smaug. Its too bad, I was looking forward to the white council, by splitting the book into 2 films PJ will be inserting much from the histories/appendices.





Thorin said:


> I'm still not sure what exactly what Elijah Bloom/Frodo is doing in the cast of the Hobbit. Please tell me it's not another one of PJ's ridiculous meddling with the storyline like he did all the time with LoTR. Knowing him, he'll have Frodo there contending with Smaug over the pile of jewels. :*rolleyes:
> 
> Perhaps a 'flash forward' in the mind of Galadriel or something.



He will be reading the book probably and be narrating.


----------



## Ghorim (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a month old at this point, but I didn't see this posted anywhere else on TTF: the official cast photo (Bilbo and the dwarves) as well as a press conference:

http://www.movieweb.com/news/the-hobbit-cast-press-conference-video

Seeing this finally made the film project _real_ to me... it's been a theoretical construct for so long.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 9, 2011)

*Re: No Itaril in the Hobbit? (and other cast news)*

There will be NO Itaril, with Saoirse Ronan as actress anyway.

According to TORN... [www.theonering.net]


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sure Freeman will do a fine job, but he won't _look_ like Bilbo, whom Tolkien described as definitely a chubby little fellow (Beorn: "little bunny") with a round little tumtum! It will take me some time to get used to Freeman after having visualized Bilbo as a little chubbity for so many years...

Barley


----------



## Thorin (Sep 21, 2011)

Meretrix said:


> RE: Frodo
> 
> He will be reading the book probably and be narrating.



Ah yes. 'There And Back Again'

I suppose that could work. Surely even PJ is not that stupid to put a character there completely out of time and space like that.

Must be that or simply flash forwards or something.


----------

